

You Can Now Buy Mobile-Only Ads On Facebook - clarky07
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/05/facebook-mobile-only-ads/

======
clarky07
As an app dev I think this is interesting. Now, it is really hard to advertise
for something you make 70 cents on, but if you could at least break even there
is value in getting your software to more people.

Targeting people directly on their phones means you are much closer to that
impulse buy.

